# Wyndham Mega Renter witness interview request?



## pagosajim (Aug 29, 2014)

Anyone else get this email?  I'm wondering where this person harvested email addresses for this solicitation - maybe from that Wyndham "slip" a couple years back where they contacted a bunch of Platinum owners with their addresses visible in the message? 

BTW, I hardly fall into the Mega Renter category and I won't be participating in their legal action!  If I rent 3 units a year, it's a lot!



> This is NOT an attempt to collect a debt, market a product, or buy your timeshare.
> 
> Dear Wyndham Owner / Mega Renter,
> 
> ...


----------



## jhoug (Aug 29, 2014)

*Got it yesterday too*

Yes, I'm thinking our info got out in the "Wyndham slip" too.  Wonder if it was someone like this who wanted it in the first place.  Otherwise how would anyone else know "in their records or research" what my Wyndham status and email is?


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 29, 2014)

If they are in litigation, the contact information for other similarly sized owners, would not be difficult to obtain, during the discovery process


----------



## bnoble (Aug 29, 2014)

> If they are in litigation, the contact information for other similarly sized owners, would not be difficult to obtain, during the discovery process


That's my thought as well.  It is entirely possible that Wyndham had to produce a list of owners who met some particular criteria as part of the discovery process.


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 29, 2014)

Just what is, or are the characteristics of, a mega-renter? 

I see this label thrown around often, so can anyone quantify just what "mega-renter" means to them? Is it number of Wyndham points? Is it usage of Wyndham points? Is it usage of other owner's points? Is it a good thing, or a bad thing?

Is it such that you can't describe it, but you know it when you see it?

I would think that Wyndham uses the mega-renters to bring new potential owners through the door with no real advertising cost to Wyndham. I don't think that Wyndham wants to kill the mega-renter, what ever that label means.

Jim


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 29, 2014)

jebloomquist said:


> Just what is, or are the characteristics of, a mega-renter?
> 
> I see this label thrown around often, so can anyone quantify just what "mega-renter" means to them? Is it number of Wyndham points? Is it usage of Wyndham points? Is it usage of other owner's points? Is it a good thing, or a bad thing?
> 
> ...



I have often thought the same thing... Wyndham doesn't necessarily want to kill the "mega-renter", and they get free marketing as a result. However, they have to walk a bit of a tightrope between this class of owner and the "casual" owner who may have bought a couple of small points packages and has trouble using their Silver VIP benefit because of the actions of mega-landlords (don't know why we call them mega-renters, that's not what they are).

Whether it's a "good thing" or a "bad thing" is in the eye of the beholder. It's bad if you're a regular owner trying to book a reservation and everything you want is taken by speculative reservations that get released at Day 16 before check-in. It's good if you're a renter that wants nice accommodations at good prices - often better than regular owners. It's great if you're a clever landlord that has figured how to rent out millions of points at a good margin.

I guess my definition would be that to be considered in this category you would be running multiple accounts due to hitting the 40 limit or needing to max out guest certs and renting out 20M+ points a year. 

Now let's see how long it takes Ron P. to jump in and pretend to join the suit so he can get hold of the list. 

:hysterical:


----------



## ronparise (Aug 29, 2014)

I will if you will Eric.

The real mega renters dont own their points they manage for others. Like this guy



http://vacationstrategy.com/

"With hundreds of millions of points under management"


----------



## ronparise (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok I called, and had a nice conversation with the attorney..  but Im not going to say here what we talked about... If you want to know what he is up to, call him yourself, or if you want my reaction, call me


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 30, 2014)

I think the definition of mega renter is the same as the definition of rich. If you ask someone, they aren't going to think they are because there is always someone who does/has more. Surveys have shown something like 97% of all people consider themselves middle class. Now to contradict everything I just said, I know I would fall into the mega renter category but I do hundreds of reservations a year and I wouldn't consider myself close "to the line". 

I also agree with Rob. Wyndham isn't out to kill the mega renter. They are just looking to see how much they can squeeze them. Mega renters give Wyndham thousands of extra dollars in guest fees a year that a regular owner wouldn't. That is over and above the maintenance fees. 

Jason


----------



## am1 (Aug 30, 2014)

I never got the e-mail.  I would not join as the payout could not nearly be enough.


----------



## lcml11 (Aug 30, 2014)

jebloomquist said:


> Just what is, or are the characteristics of, a mega-renter?
> 
> I see this label thrown around often, so can anyone quantify just what "mega-renter" means to them? Is it number of Wyndham points? Is it usage of Wyndham points? Is it usage of other owner's points? Is it a good thing, or a bad thing?
> 
> ...



I was on the list that was released by Wyndham that was referred to earlier.  Wyndham Sales awhile ago indicated that I was a mega rentor due to owning a little over 1 Million points.  My rental activity is insignificant.  Family, Friends.  From what I saw Wyndham sales definition is tied to number of points and not actual rental activity.  The mega rentor status did not bother the sales rep to much, they wanted to sell me more points.  This information is older to, but a number of locations sales staff would piitch variations of buy to rent and they would get the rentals for you.  One sales rep that was offering this service said the way it worked was Extra Holidays paid him 15 percent to get the unit rented and they would provide him the dates needed.

Apparently, the problem with the Mega Rentor comes in is when a large point holder does not go the sales rep and Extra Holidays to do the rental.  The Count on Me program was one program this feature was being pitched under.

The Old Town Alexandria program had a interesting variation.  The Wyndham Sales Rep is your rental agent then the rentals would occur through his wife into the England market.  

Those are the only two specific avenues that I am aware of.  The others lacked detail.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 30, 2014)

Jim, Jason, Eric

If Robert is  "mega" with just over a million points what's that make us?


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 30, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Jim, Jason, Eric
> 
> If Robert is  "mega" with just over a million points what's that make us?



Well based on points I think that makes you 3 "Giga" renters. I'm still mired in "quasi-mega" status.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 31, 2014)

I prefer to be the "invisible" owner.  

The sales department plays to the "EGO" of ALL owners. Me and my little old pick'm up truck. And I can be found drinking my beer at  the Tiki bar, too.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 31, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> I prefer to be the "invisible" owner.
> 
> The sales department plays to the "EGO" of ALL owners. Me and my little old pick'm up truck. And I can be found drinking my beer at  the Tiki bar, too.



Sorry Linda, I  forgot you,,,,that doesnt mean you are invisible,,,only that Im getting to old to remember stuff... every time I try to remember something new, I forget something old. 

I havent forgotten that I owe you a PM...ill get to that later


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 31, 2014)

I was just sitting at my "at home" Tiki bar -- drinking coffee, Ron. 

Enjoying a quiet weekend ....


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 31, 2014)

I believe Deane Gable of yore  coined the phrase and used in conjunction with renters who caused EH to lose business.

Think transferring points between owners.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 31, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Jim, Jason, Eric
> 
> If Robert is  "mega" with just over a million points what's that make us?



Ummmm Doing something right? lol When we were at Glacier Canyon this past weekend. I was officially told i was black listed because I was a mega renter. Not that it really affects me at all since I have never paid for a single point from wyndham sales. Long live Resale VIP!

Jason


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 31, 2014)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Ummmm Doing something right? lol When we were at Glacier Canyon this past weekend. I was officially told i was black listed because I was a mega renter. Not that it really affects me at all since I have never paid for a single point from wyndham sales. Long live Resale VIP!
> 
> Jason



I haven't been told officially but I'm also not invited to attend updates anymore either. My feelings aren't hurt. I figure I can always find out about the newest lies here anyway.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 26, 2014)

pagosajim said:


> Anyone else get this email?  I'm wondering where this person harvested email addresses for this solicitation - maybe from that Wyndham "slip" a couple years back where they contacted a bunch of Platinum owners with their addresses visible in the message?



Interestingly, *Kent* McClain PMd me today to say he was interested in a comment I made about the advantages of different use years and he would love me to call and discuss it, as he was representing several people suing Wyndham in Alabama. I thought it seemed familiar, and found this thread on search.

I advised him that it had been discussed a few times, and a search would turn it up.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 26, 2014)

still Fishing



> My name is Kent McCain and I am an attorney in Alabama who represents several Wyndham owners who have sued Wyndham for alleged fraud among other torts.
> 
> I would be very interested in talking to you about what your experience has been with Wyndham on the Cancel / rebook benefit.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronparise (Nov 26, 2014)

enjoy

https://www.dropbox.com/s/03g6y6l3g...n Ownership Second Amended Complaint.pdf?dl=0


mostly old stuff, but a lot of concern about the consolidation of use years


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 26, 2014)

ronparise said:


> enjoy
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/03g6y6l3g...n Ownership Second Amended Complaint.pdf?dl=0
> 
> ...



Very interesting. My first timeshare stay I ever rented was from her at Glacier Canyon....


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 26, 2014)

ronparise said:


> enjoy
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/03g6y6l3g...n Ownership Second Amended Complaint.pdf?dl=0
> 
> ...



I just can't get over spending over $2M on points direct from Wyndham. Wow. Do you happen to know the status of that case?


----------



## ronparise (Nov 26, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> I just can't get over spending over $2M on points direct from Wyndham. Wow. Do you happen to know the status of that case?



I dont know any more than what I posted. 

Id be pissed too if I spent $2mm.  On the other hand Id be happy if I had $2mm to spend.  I dont get the sense that this was all their money


----------



## chapjim (Nov 27, 2014)

*Guess I Don't Make the Cut*

My little ol' 4.2 million points apparently isn't enough.  I haven't been contacted by anyone other than the usual cold calls everyone gets.


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 27, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I dont know any more than what I posted.
> 
> Id be pissed too if I spent $2mm.  On the other hand Id be happy if I had $2mm to spend.  I dont get the sense that this was all their money



Apparently they figured out how to make a small fortune. Start with a large fortune and "invest" in timeshares. Sue if it doesn't work out.

I wonder if there is any concern on the part of Wyndham executives that the "demand" for Wyndham timeshares is significantly dependent upon the class of owners who do at least some level of rentals. I can envision the resale market tanking if they completely blow-up the mega-renters. And that wouldn't be good for anyone... it would impact all owners, not just mega-renters, as what they hold would become impossible to get rid of, more defaults on MF's as a result, remaining owners having to cover for defaulting owners, occupancy would decrease, fees collected from GC's would decrease, fewer owners remaining paying HK's and RT's, etc. There are so many negatives associated with "correcting" the problem that it's hard to see why they would take such a short-sighted view. And that doesn't even take into account the potential legal issues and the cost of defending against an increasing number of lawsuits, on-going negative publicity regarding "benefit takeaways", and significant impacts to potential buyers of new development. In fact many members (not necessarily on TUG) of the mega-renter class may be the largest buyers of developer points (such as the ones in the subject action).


----------

